# One of the best Penderecki vs one of is worst



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I honnestly consider Symphony No_ 7 Seven gates of Jerusalem _to be among is best he made so far, has for is worst i really hated is_ symphony No 8 dies _irae ]i never was able to get into it.Not that i dont like lieder but not this one i was borred still em, but i like_ Te Deum _do.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I have his complete orchestral works, and after going through all of them, I remember overall it being such a downer, I haven't picked it up again. I'm not a big fan of his neoromantic phase, but I'll have to try the Seven Gates again.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Symphony No. 7 is definitely my favourite work of his. I'm starting to get into the first 5 symphonies as well, especially No. 2.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2014)

I have nothing against his neo-romantic phase on principle, like most people here seem to. Symphony No. 7 is fantastic. However, I will still admit that I'd take the St. Luke Passion or the Partita For Harpsichord And Orchestra over most things. 

I'd actually say I'm pretty against all the neo-romantic bashing...seems to close to comfort to the Darmstadt Dodecaphonic Police kinda ideology. But I will admit that Penderecki, Rautavaara, etc. might have been better off being more selective with some of their works (think Brahms). Tons of symphonies and concertos from both...occasionally the quality gets spread a little thin.


----------

